# Stinger 3G



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone shot it yet? It looks great for the price..


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

look at the brute x
looks way better for 100 $ more


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not made of money


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought they discontinued it. I have the 2011 stinger its nice, and it is a good bow for the money. After christmas im savin up for the 2011 z7 extreme.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Nah they rebuilt itfor 2012 and it looks pretty sweet for the doughage..


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I really think the Brute is a much better bow. It has a more solid wall, better feeling cams, and it just feels more solid. That being said, they both are awesome, especially for the price. I wouldn't hesitate to get the Stinger (it really did feel pretty good with not too bad of a wall), accept that for just 100 more, you could get the Brute.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kool. There really isnt to much vibration in the bow, it also seems verry quiet. I know it definatly isnt the quietest bow out there but it works for me right now.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

The stinger 3G looks like last years brute


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Anyone shot it yet? It looks great for the price..


It wouldnt be much of an upgrade of your parker.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey parkered,
Just an idea, but why don't you just use that money and purchase a good target sight since you'd like to get into target stuff more. In all honesty, I think you'd be better off going that route or just saving up for a higher end bow if that's what your looking to do. Nothing wrong with the stinger, jmo though.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I am not really looking into the Spots competitive archery more of the 3-d since the only place that has spot tourneys is 2 hours away... But i have many normal 3-d tourneys all over around me... So a new hunting/3-D bow would be better for my usage....


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, I see.

Don't forget to the good ol' AT classifieds. There's some really good deals on there if you don't mind waiting a little. You could probably pick up a older target bow for your price range or little more. I'd personally check out a used Bowmadness XL if I wanted to go the pse route.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't really care which brand as im not a fanboy


----------

